# Residency requirments



## Xibalba (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi people
We are looking to move to Spain , been looking at what is needed, as we are both not yet of retirement age.Have done our homework re residency but cannot find any definite figures for what is financially needed -have checked both the Brit Embassy website and the Spanish interior ministry site-just a vague 'may need to show enough money in the bank. I have seen the figure of euro6000 bandied about ,but nothing more recent than 2012.

So does anyone know of the exact sum -or where i can find it, or peoples recent experiences ?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xibalba said:


> Hi people
> We are looking to move to Spain , been looking at what is needed, as we are both not yet of retirement age.Have done our homework re residency but cannot find any definite figures for what is financially needed -have checked both the Brit Embassy website and the Spanish interior ministry site-just a vague 'may need to show enough money in the bank. I have seen the figure of euro6000 bandied about ,but nothing more recent than 2012.
> 
> So does anyone know of the exact sum -or where i can find it, or peoples recent experiences ?
> ...


:welcome:

there is no published 'exact sum' unfortunately - but around the 600+€ a month or 6000ish€ in the bank per person still seems to be what most _extranjerías_ are asking for


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xibalba said:


> Hi people
> We are looking to move to Spain , been looking at what is needed, as we are both not yet of retirement age.Have done our homework re residency but cannot find any definite figures for what is financially needed -have checked both the Brit Embassy website and the Spanish interior ministry site-just a vague 'may need to show enough money in the bank. I have seen the figure of euro6000 bandied about ,but nothing more recent than 2012.
> 
> So does anyone know of the exact sum -or where i can find it, or peoples recent experiences ?
> ...


You haven't seen an exact sum because there isn't an exact sum 
I think the current idea is of 600€ per person per month, but it will depend on the local authority you go to. You would be able to find out by going to the police station in your area that deals with foreign residents ie not the local bobby. Here is a list of all of these police stations in Spain. Find the one in the area you want to go to and look for a station that does _Certificados de Registro de ciudadano de la UE_
Página oficial de la DGP-Comisaría General de Extranjería y Fronteras


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

to start off, I am totally legal here in spain, but just out of interest what is the benefit of being ' resident', and what would happen if you moved here and decided not to jump through all the hoops, ie can you be deported/fined etc if an EU citizen, once again I am totally legal so no snide remarks please.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bandit1250 said:


> to start off, I am totally legal here in spain, but just out of interest what is the benefit of being ' resident', and what would happen if you moved here and decided not to jump through all the hoops, ie can you be deported/fined etc if an EU citizen, once again I am totally legal so no snide remarks please.


I guess the first real problem would be no health cover. Also everything you'd want to do that requires you to "live" in Spain would present a hurdle - insurances, utilities, no status...... You wouldnt really live in Spain. I dont know whether you could be thrown out or fined, but it certainly isnt conducive to an open and secure existence

Jo xxx


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> there is no published 'exact sum' unfortunately - but around the 600+€ a month or 6000ish€ in the bank per person still seems to be what most _extranjerías_ are asking for


Upon enquiring lately for a client my colleague was told directly from Denia that the criteria is each person must be able to show an Income of 619.00 Euros being paid into a Spanish bank account and proof that they have a medical care policy fully paid up.

My colleague has no later than Thursday applied for Residencia for a client based on this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bandit1250 said:


> to start off, I am totally legal here in spain, but just out of interest what is the benefit of being ' resident', and what would happen if you moved here and decided not to jump through all the hoops, ie can you be deported/fined etc if an EU citizen, once again I am totally legal so no snide remarks please.


A cut and paste from this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-long-can-we-holiday-spain-7.html#post5291122


> The general consensus is that your infraction would only come to light if you were involved in a "situation". If the situation is not one where you are involved in some kind of offence (ie you are involved in an accident that you didn't provoke or you are robbed) then probably nothing will happen. If however, you are involved in some kind of crime (Anything from speeding to drug smuggling) this could be a useful way of bringing you in.
> 
> *This is the official comeback. *
> Depending on the circumstances, not having your papers in order can be
> ...


http://www.interior.gob.es/web/serv...eria/regimen-general/infracciones-y-sanciones


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sunny Jim1 said:


> Upon enquiring lately for a client my colleague was told directly from Denia that the criteria is each person must be able to show an Income of 619.00 Euros being paid into a Spanish bank account and proof that they have a medical care policy fully paid up.
> 
> My colleague has no later than Thursday applied for Residencia for a client based on this.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes, this is a help for those who are in Denia!
(Hahaha 619,00€, there must be a reason for that, but it does seem a bit silly. I think it may be what the minimum wage is fixed at, but still why would that be 619.00€ and not 620,00€ or 623,54€?)


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, this is a help for those who are in Denia!
> (Hahaha 619,00€, there must be a reason for that, but it does seem a bit silly. I think it may be what the minimum wage is fixed at, but still why would that be 619.00€ and not 620,00€ or 623,54€?)


Who am I to argue with government figures ?? Please don't shoot the messenger


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sunny Jim1 said:


> Who am I to argue with government figures ?? Please don't shoot the messenger



PS. I'm actually in Javea so it applies to several areas.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sunny Jim1 said:


> Who am I to argue with government figures ?? Please don't shoot the messenger


Who's shooting??


Sunny Jim1 said:


> PS. I'm actually in Javea so it applies to several areas.


But does it apply to Javea?
I'm just saying that* it's very useful* to have that figure, and other areas are likely to follow that, but then again they might do something completely different like ask for this figure PLUS money in a Spanish bank account, as others have said.
It's just good, and in fact essential to know that there isn't a hard and fast rule


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Sunny Jim1 said:


> Upon enquiring lately for a client my colleague was told directly from Denia that the criteria is each person must be able to show an Income of 619.00 Euros being paid into a Spanish bank account and proof that they have a medical care policy fully paid up.
> 
> My colleague has no later than Thursday applied for Residencia for a client based on this.
> 
> Hope this helps.


We are applying to Denia and have been advised by our gestor that a figure of 600 euros each per month OR 10,000, both in a Spanish account is required. It does seem to be something of a moveable feast - In addition, of course, are the healthcare requirements for those working and different ones for pensionistas.


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Who's shooting??
> 
> But does it apply to Javea?
> I'm just saying that* it's very useful* to have that figure, and other areas are likely to follow that, but then again they might do something completely different like ask for this figure PLUS money in a Spanish bank account, as others have said.
> It's just good, and in fact essential to know that there isn't a hard and fast rule


As far as the recent application by my colleague for a client goes no amount in a bank account was specified or asked for.
The only requirement was what I mentioned in the previous post regarding to Income and Health cover.


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sunny Jim1 said:


> As far as the recent application by my colleague for a client goes no amount in a bank account was specified or asked for.
> The only requirement was what I mentioned in the previous post regarding to Income and Health cover.


PS. Yes it applies to Javea as the client of my colleague lives in Javea.


----------



## Xibalba (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you all for the answers, especially Sunny Jim ,good to have a fiqure in mind .

One more question re health care :
Is private care necessary ? We would rather use the state health system - and pay into it as well (about 350 euro/month ?)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Xibalba said:


> Thank you all for the answers, especially Sunny Jim ,good to have a fiqure in mind .
> 
> One more question re health care :
> Is private care necessary ? We would rather use the state health system - and pay into it as well (about 350 euro/month ?)


You can´t simply pay into the system.

You need to either have a formal work contract or to be self employed.

By being self employed, your SS payments (around 260€ per month) go towards your health care provision.

If you don´t work or are not a pensioner, then you need to get private health cover.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Who's shooting??
> 
> But does it apply to Javea?
> I'm just saying that* it's very useful* to have that figure, and other areas are likely to follow that, but then again they might do something completely different like ask for this figure PLUS money in a Spanish bank account, as others have said.
> It's just good, and in fact essential to know that there isn't a hard and fast rule


it only applies to Jávea inasmuch as Denia is where one would usually go to register as resident from here

We actually registered in Benidorm - we fancied a day out & there was no appointment required - that was long before they introduced income & healthcare requirements though

my daughter was told, just before Xmas, by Denia, that she needs 10,000€ in a bank account _to get a copy of her resident cert!! _They are saying that because she is over 18 she needs to re-register on her own account - we know that is wrong but......


quite how an 18 year old full time student is supposed to have 10,000€ in the bank is beyond me

we WILL find that original.......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> We are applying to Denia and have been advised by our gestor that a figure of 600 euros each per month OR 10,000, both in a Spanish account is required. It does seem to be something of a moveable feast - In addition, of course, are the healthcare requirements for those working and different ones for pensionistas.


phew - at least now I know that someone else has been told 10,000€ in the bank by Denia


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Xibalba said:


> Thank you all for the answers, especially Sunny Jim ,good to have a fiqure in mind .
> 
> One more question re health care :
> Is private care necessary ? We would rather use the state health system - and pay into it as well (about 350 euro/month ?)


You can pay into the state system by way of the Convenio Especial, but only once you have been officially resident for a minimum of one year, therefore you will need private cover for the first year at least. The current cost for the Convenio Especial is €60 per person per month for under 65s, and €157 per person per month for over 65s.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Why are they asking for the monthly sum of approx 6 k, and 6-10 k in the bank
If it's to avoid you being a burden on the state, that's a laugh, as you are not entitled to Spanish benefits anyway, should you fall on hard times!
You will be putting in more than you take out!


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

I provided a Spanish bank statement showing quite a bit more than 6,000 per person but the immigration official I was dealing with was most insistant that I show three months bank statements and also an income. 

I luckily had a lawyer with me who managed to argue that three months bank statements wasn't feasible given I had only been in the country a couple of weeks, and he eventually got them to accept the adequacy of the amount in the account vs having to show an income - but it was quite tense for a little while as it didn't look like the immigration official was going to fold on the issue (this was in La Linea, Cadiz).

But as I learned, each official differs in what they deem to be adequate, and the numbers quoted are guideline ones which seem quite consistent. Only thing is the income issue (only income I have are investment returns on overseas assets which I then bring in to Spain on as needed basis, but this doesn't meet their definition of income).


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> phew - at least now I know that someone else has been told 10,000€ in the bank by Denia


We have been advised that a letter from our bank confirming the 10k in the account is sufficient. This, of course, has yet to be tested on the day.The question that someone might transfer 10k in for a day and then out again has not been addressed - However, that might be one way around your daughter's problem.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> We have been advised that a letter from our bank confirming the 10k in the account is sufficient. This, of course, has yet to be tested on the day.The question that someone might transfer 10k in for a day and then out again has not been addressed - However, that might be one way around your daughter's problem.


we'll find the original 

the point is though that she doesn't have to re-register in the first place


but that's another battle :boxing:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The last few posts do illustrate the point that there is not a universal figure, not all areas agree on a figure and even that not all those working in the same office necessarily agree on a figure.
Why that should be is another thread and I think would be down to another government and almost certainly another decade and quite possibly another century!


----------



## Älg (Oct 21, 2014)

Is this rough guide of around 600 Euro's a month per person only for people who don't own their own accommodation outright? There's obviously going to be a big difference between the outgoings for someone renting and someone that won't be paying rent or a mortgage. I hope to take early retirement in a few years and I may bring someone else with me but my income for the first 1½ years will only be around 1000 Euro's a month, until I can draw my RAF pension when I'm 60. I will have finished paying for my apartment before I retire so I can't see that I'm going to need an extra 600 Euro's just because I'm bringing someone with me. Not even she can spend that much on shoes and handbags :fingerscrossed:
If I need to make up the 200 Euro shortfall each month will it be alright for me to have that shortfall as a lump sum and produce a pension forecast from the RAF to show I'll be increasing my income 18 months later?


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> You can pay into the state system by way of the Convenio Especial, but only once you have been officially resident for a minimum of one year, therefore you will need private cover for the first year at least. The current cost for the Convenio Especial is €60 per person per month for under 65s, and €157 per person per month for over 65s.


We currently have Sanitas for about 6 months now. I hurt my shoulder and have been seeing a "trauma" doctor who sent me for an MRI and physical therapy. Sanitas has a 6-month waiting period for high technology tests like an MRI and I also had to call to get authorizations for my test and treatment. For all of my doctor visits (plenty of them in the last 6 months with different specialties), I am surprised that I have not seen another guiri besides myself. It turns out that a lot of Spaniards also have private insurance. There've got to be a reason why.

So my questions are, 1) What is *access* like for state health care (how long is a wait time, on average, to see a specialist, is there a waiting period, etc.)? and 2) Is there a central database/list that I can check if Barcelona is one of those that offers Convenio Especial?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kimuyen said:


> We currently have Sanitas for about 6 months now. I hurt my shoulder and have been seeing a "trauma" doctor who sent me for an MRI and physical therapy. Sanitas has a 6-month waiting period for high technology tests like an MRI and I also had to call to get authorizations for my test and treatment. For all of my doctor visits (plenty of them in the last 6 months with different specialties), I am surprised that I have not seen another guiri besides myself. It turns out that a lot of Spaniards also have private insurance. There've got to be a reason why.
> 
> So my questions are, 1) What is *access* like for state health care (how long is a wait time, on average, to see a specialist, is there a waiting period, etc.)? and 2) Is there a central database/list that I can check if Barcelona is one of those that offers Convenio Especial?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Having to get prior authorisation from the insurance company for tests and treatment other than the initial consultation, and qualifying periods for most kinds of treatment, is standard to all private health insurance providers, as far as I know. We ended up paying for physiotherapy for my OH when he hurt his shoulder a couple of months short of the qualifying date after we took out our insurance. I have noticed how many Spanish people use the clinic we normally go too, as well.

We have only just, literally last week, obtained our tarjetas sanitarias so other than anecdotal evidence from acquaintances and what we read in the papers, I can't really give you any idea of what waiting times are likely to be in the state sector, I'm afraid. As we're in Andalucia they're likely to be different from where you are anyway. According to the UK Government website information on Spanish healthcare, Cataluña is not one of the autonomous regions which has signed up to the convenio especial at present:-
https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain

Sorry I can't be more helpful, hopefully someone else who lives in your area may have more information.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Älg said:


> Is this rough guide of around 600 Euro's a month per person only for people who don't own their own accommodation outright? There's obviously going to be a big difference between the outgoings for someone renting and someone that won't be paying rent or a mortgage. I hope to take early retirement in a few years and I may bring someone else with me but my income for the first 1½ years will only be around 1000 Euro's a month, until I can draw my RAF pension when I'm 60. I will have finished paying for my apartment before I retire so I can't see that I'm going to need an extra 600 Euro's just because I'm bringing someone with me. Not even she can spend that much on shoes and handbags :fingerscrossed:
> If I need to make up the 200 Euro shortfall each month will it be alright for me to have that shortfall as a lump sum and produce a pension forecast from the RAF to show I'll be increasing my income 18 months later?


As the €600 per month would have to cover all outgoings including food, electricity, water, gas, telephone, internet, insurance, transport, dental treatment,private health insurance as you will be an early retiree, before you even start on clothing or entertainment, you would not be able to cover rent out of that as well unless you plan to live on fresh air!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Älg said:


> Is this rough guide of around 600 Euro's a month per person only for people who don't own their own accommodation outright? There's obviously going to be a big difference between the outgoings for someone renting and someone that won't be paying rent or a mortgage. I hope to take early retirement in a few years and I may bring someone else with me but my income for the first 1½ years will only be around 1000 Euro's a month, until I can draw my RAF pension when I'm 60. I will have finished paying for my apartment before I retire so I can't see that I'm going to need an extra 600 Euro's just because I'm bringing someone with me. Not even she can spend that much on shoes and handbags :fingerscrossed:
> If I need to make up the 200 Euro shortfall each month will it be alright for me to have that shortfall as a lump sum and produce a pension forecast from the RAF to show I'll be increasing my income 18 months later?


:welcome:

yes, they are supposed to take into account if you own property outright - but each _extranjería_ has its own interpretation of exact requirements

also, if the person with you isn't your spouse or child, they would need to prove their own income/funds 

as Lynn said - 1000€ a month could be a bit tight for two in any case, even without having to pay a mortgage, especially since you'll have to have private healthcare insurance


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Having to get prior authorisation from the insurance company for tests and treatment other than the initial consultation, and qualifying periods for most kinds of treatment, is standard to all private health insurance providers, as far as I know.


Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post. Coming from the US I am very familiar with the authorization hoops that private insurance companies like to put patients through. I am surprised that it is going full scale here with Sanitas and I was wondering if it was just them. Thanks for letting me know that what Sanitas requires me to do is standard.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kimuyen said:


> We currently have Sanitas for about 6 months now. I hurt my shoulder and have been seeing a "trauma" doctor who sent me for an MRI and physical therapy. Sanitas has a 6-month waiting period for high technology tests like an MRI and I also had to call to get authorizations for my test and treatment. For all of my doctor visits (plenty of them in the last 6 months with different specialties), I am surprised that I have not seen another guiri besides myself. It turns out that a lot of Spaniards also have private insurance. There've got to be a reason why.


Seville is not exactly an area that attracts a lot of guiris, and I can assure you that private medical insurance is alive and flourishing here thanks to all the Spanish clients using it. Why do they use it? Because around here there have always been enormous waiting lists for state health care, because you are free to see a specialist if you choose to, because private facilities are posher (private hospital room, for instance), and because it's cheap so why not if you can afford it. In my case, we got it for my family many years ago because my son, who was born with some medical problems, was only being treated by his state pediatrician who refused to refer my son to any specialists. We felt my son was receiving inadequate treatment and needed to see specialists so we turned to private insurance. We continue using the state system for primary care but private for specialists. To this day our state system GP is _very_ reluctant to make a referral to a specialist. I'm sure the GP's get enormous pressure to limit who they send to specialists, to try to cut down on those enormous waiting lists. 



kimuyen said:


> 1) What is *access* like for state health care (how long is a wait time, on average, to see a specialist, is there a waiting period, etc.)?


 As I've said, around here there can be huge waiting periods - many months in some cases - although it does depend on the specialist. My mother-in-law just recently waited 9 months to see a rheumatologist, but my father-in-law got in to see a digestive specialist in only a month. It would also vary enormously depending on the area. The Cataluña state health system has nothing to do whatsoever with the Andalucia state health system, so the waiting times here would mean nothing in Cataluña.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kimuyen said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post. Coming from the US I am very familiar with the authorization hoops that private insurance companies like to put patients through. I am surprised that it is going full scale here with Sanitas and I was wondering if it was just them. Thanks for letting me know that what Sanitas requires me to do is standard.


We have Adeslas, previously we had Caser and before that we had something else (can't remember the name!) and they all had waiting periods, authorizations, etc. Yes, it's standard here.


----------



## Älg (Oct 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> yes, they are supposed to take into account if you own property outright - but each _extranjería_ has its own interpretation of exact requirements
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
Taking aside the money I pay for my current accommodation I currently live on less than half of that 1000 Euro's. It's my God-Daughter that I may be bringing with me as I currently support her at the moment. She costs very little extra to maintain except for her love of fashion so I'm not worried about being able to support us both and I would have some savings to top up the monthly income plus my RAF pension 18 months later, including another lump sum.
When you said she'd have to prove her own income, have you any idea how I can convince the authorities that I'll be supporting her? She won't have any income of her own and will be totally reliant on my support. Hopefully she'll find a boyfriend to support her long before then anyway but I'm just planning for all eventualities.
I'd originally planned to move to Sweden where there would have been no problem with her accompanying me so I've only just started looking into the legalities of moving to Spain.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Älg said:


> It's my God-Daughter


I think a lot here depends on her age and if she is a minor if you can beef up the relationship. If you were the guardian I can see that being a route. But if she is fully fledged then god daughter I believe will not count for anything.



Älg said:


> Hopefully she'll find a boyfriend to support her long before then anyway but I'm just planning for all eventualities.


Or find a boyfriend and then you'll have two dependents :eyebrows:


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Älg said:


> Hopefully she'll find a boyfriend to support her long before then anyway but I'm just planning for all eventualities.


?????

I hope you were joking here.


----------



## Älg (Oct 21, 2014)

kalohi said:


> ?????
> 
> I hope you were joking here.


I meant I'm hoping she'll meet someone she can move in with, settle down and live happily ever after with so she won't need my support. 
She was badly abused by a previous boyfriend straight after her dad died and when she ran away from him she was homeless and left with nothing. She's 24 and never had a job and seems to lack the mental ability to stick to any work experience she's been on. She's not lazy but I don't know if having Adult ADHD stops her from sticking to her work experience programmes. When she contacted me about her dad's death a year later she was living in a homeless shelter and seeing a therapist and now I've taken on the role of her dad and she now lives in more permanent accommodation. 
When I do retire and if she still wants to come with me then I'd like her to be able to.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Älg said:


> I meant I'm hoping she'll meet someone she can move in with, settle down and live happily ever after with so she won't need my support.
> She was badly abused by a previous boyfriend straight after her dad died and when she ran away from him she was homeless and left with nothing. She's 24 and never had a job and seems to lack the mental ability to stick to any work experience she's been on. She's not lazy but I don't know if having Adult ADHD stops her from sticking to her work experience programmes. When she contacted me about her dad's death a year later she was living in a homeless shelter and seeing a therapist and now I've taken on the role of her dad and she now lives in more permanent accommodation.
> When I do retire and if she still wants to come with me then I'd like her to be able to.


Alg lots of tough decisions there. I've had a little contact with ADHD but nothing as complicated as yourself. Expect you've got these but just in case:

Spanish ADHD association Feaadah. Federaci?n espa?ola de asociaciones de ayuda al d?ficit de atenci?n e hiperactividad.

Interesting article on adult ADHD in Spain Adult ADHD in Spain? Si!

Maybe if she was linked to a program it might soften the authorities approach to how independently she is assessed - appreciate not easy. But all the very best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Älg (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you Alborino for your advice and the time taken to research that, I appreciate it.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

kalohi said:


> ... private medical insurance is alive and flourishing here thanks to all the Spanish clients using it. Why do they use it? Because around here there have always been enormous waiting lists for state health care ... many months in some cases - although it does depend on the specialist. My mother-in-law just recently waited 9 months to see a rheumatologist, but my father-in-law got in to see a digestive specialist in only a month. It would also vary enormously depending on the area.


Thanks, kalohi. All state insurance systems have problems with waiting lists to some degree but 9 months is really a long time (albeit that it may not be consistent across specialties). It is good to know so that I won't foolishly drop my private insurance when Barcelona allows residents to buy into its state health care. It is a luxury really to have an option to have both state and private insurance at a fraction of what we would have paid in the US.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Please see https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain.


----------

